# Two problems with my Kindle Touch



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello,
I hope someone may be able to help me with this.

My Kindle Touch WiFi has two problems:

1. I cannot connect to WiFi. The WiFi "box" is inactive whenever i want to connect to a network. i have tried everywhere, but it won't become active. Like a frozen screen. Used to work great when I had just bought it, then stopped after a while  
2. The MP3 player does not work. The track is on, but I cannot listen to music or to audio books. After sometime it starts working, then again goes mute.

Please help. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Since your wi-fi has been working before I'm assuming you know the correct procedure for setting it up, so that can't be the problem. 

There are two general things you could try, one is restarting the Kindle.You can do this through the menus by going to Menu-->Settings-->Menu-->Restart (Do NOT use Reset) or you can hold the on/off button for at least twenty seconds till the Kindle goes off completely and press again to restart it. That method often gets rid of intermittent glitches such as you're having - so it may also cure the mp3 problem.

If that doesn't work as far as your wi-fi is concerned you could try resetting or rebooting your router (though if none of your connections work it probably isn't that). Another option would be to get the Kindle to 'forget' the connection and set it up again from scratch as you did originally and see if that works. 

If a restart doesn't cure your mp3 problem, check you've got the volume on high enough and if you're using earphones, check to see if they are properly connected - make sure the jack is pushed all the way in as far as it will go. Also check your earphones on another device to make sure the problem isn't there.

If none of these things work, a call to Kindle customer services might be the way to go.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you, *Linjeakel*
I have tried restard, it didn't help.

I will try other options that you suggested. Maybe I'l have the WiFi back. It's frustrating that I have to use the USB everytime i want to download a book


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi again,
I tried the aforementioned and another problem occured: now my Kindle will not _sort by the most recent first_ as it always did, and that was the most comfortable thing for me.
All other sortings work besides the most needed one.
I am so angry i want to break my Kindle into pieces (but i love it so much)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Iren.

Make sure that your system time on your Kindle is correct. From the home page, go to Menu > Settings > Device Options > Device Time and set the time correctly.

If that doesn't help, you may need to contact Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Betsy,
that's how it all started.
In the morning I noticed that the time had gone wrong. i corrected it, and the sorting messed up.
Then the time again went wrong, again i fixed it, but the sorting is still not working 

Guess I'll have to contact them, but my _English hearing_ skills are not as good as writing, I'm afraid I may not understand a word


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Iren said:


> Hi Betsy,
> that's how it all started.
> In the morning I noticed that the time had gone wrong. i corrected it, and the sorting messed up.
> Then the time again went wrong, again i fixed it, but the sorting is still not working
> ...


If you go to kindle support on the amazon.com web-site, one of the options you can choose is Chat.

That sounds like it might be your best option.


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, BruceS  
That's a great idea (I wonder why I had forgotten about chat ).

Btw, does any one know what's gonna happen if I reset my kindle instead of restarting? Will i lose any data?
I know I can once again download from the Amazon the books i have purchased, but I have so many notes in the books I have read, i don't want to lose them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you use the reset option, rather than restart, it will set everything back to factory defaults, as if you'd just taken it from the box. All your books will be gone any personal setting such as wi-fi connections etc will be gone too. It may also deregister the Kindle from your account.

If your books are Amazon purchased books and you have your annotations set to backup in the settings all your notes etc will be saved and will be there when you redownload the books. (If you haven't got it set to backup, you can do that before you reset - remember to switch on wireless and do a sync - in fact I'd do that anyway before a reset).


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Linjeakel, one of the problems is that I cannot connect to wifi.
I just chatted with customer support representative, and they are replacing my kindle. That's the good news  

The slightly bad news is that i will have to send them the damaged one, and as I am outside of US, it may cost me some nice sum  

But I'm happy i will have a new kindle, for i could live without WIFI or MP3 player, but the sorting problem was terrible, i have so many books in my kindle that had to hunt down the ones i'm currenlty reading.

Big thanks to everyone who helped me with advice  

p.s. When I get the new kindle, I will once again ask for your help. This time about getting all my books on the new kindle.


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

My helpful friends,
I need your advice once again.

So, i got me new Kindle. Yay! 
Now I want to send all my purchased books to the new one. I decided that before I try it myself, I better ask advice (I always mess up everything).



Linjeakel said:


> If your books are Amazon purchased books and you have your annotations set to backup in the settings all your notes etc will be saved and will be there when you redownload the books. (If you haven't got it set to backup, you can do that before you reset - remember to switch on wireless and do a sync - in fact I'd do that anyway before a reset).


Linjeakel,
I checked the old Kindle. The Backup button is on.
If I now turn on the new Kindle, register with my old Kindle's account, will I momentarily have all my finished and unfinished books will notes on the new Kindle?
Also, need I log out on the old Kindle before registering on the new one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You should de-register the old Kindle, so that it gets taken off the list of Kindles to download to.

If you register the new one, books that were downloaded to the old Kindle will not get downloaded to the new Kindle, you have to download them yourself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Iren said:


> My helpful friends,
> I need your advice once again.
> 
> So, i got me new Kindle. Yay!
> ...


To get the books onto your new kindle you can do one of two things. Both assume the new kindle is registered to the same account as the old kindle.

Method 1: On the new kindle look for the 'archive' or 'cloud'. Be sure wireless is on and you have connection. You can go through your archive and, one by one, request each book be downloaded to the device. You don't have to wait for one to come before going on to the next. I wouldn't suggest doing more than 20 or 30 at one go as, once they're on the device, they'll be indexed and that drains the battery. Let it get done one batch before doing another and monitor the battery charge.

Method 2: I find this way easier and quicker. Go to your amazon account and Manage your Kindle. go to Books. You can, again one by one, send the books you want on your new device. Again, I'd do it in batches.

I, personally, wouldn't load anything I'd already read unless it was one of my favorite re-reads. Remember they're always there in the cloud/archive anytime you want them. Also, and you don't say what flavor of kindles you had before and have now, but the newer ones don't necessarily have as much on board storage. . . .so they'll fill up faster. It's been observed that when they get about half full they can begin to behave somewhat sluggishly, especially if you have a bunch of collections. Page turning is just as fast; but selecting books may not be quite.

On your old kindle, if you're keeping it as a back up, you need do nothing. You can leave it registered -- you can actually have as many devices registered to your account as you want. I've got about 8 and many here have more. 

If you're going to sell it or give it away, you'll need to de-register it from your account and then reset it to factory settings (menu/settings/menu/reset to factory). If you have collections, you may want to import them to the new kindle before you de-register; I'm not _sure_ they'll be saved when the device is no longer on the account.

On the new kindle there should actually be a document that explains this if you purchased it new and it came direct from Amazon and registered to your account already.


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

*Susan,
Ann,*

Thank you so much for the help 
Now everything seems plain and simple.



> On your old kindle, if you're keeping it as a back up, you need do nothing. You can leave it registered -- you can actually have as many devices registered to your account as you want. I've got about 8 and many here have more. Wink


<sigh> I wish i could. Defected or not, it still fulfilled its primary mission, and i thought about giving it to my dad until the girl from the customer support told me i need to send it back in a month, otherwise they will charge me 

However, i am very happy with Amazon's decision and will be enjoying wifi, audiobooks, and sorting once again


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Iren said:


> <sigh> I wish i could. Defected or not, it still fulfilled its primary mission, and i thought about giving it to my dad until the girl from the customer support told me i need to send it back in a month, otherwise they will charge me
> 
> However, i am very happy with Amazon's decision and will be enjoying wifi, audiobooks, and sorting once again


Ah. . . well, yeah. If they send you a new one under warranty, they do like to have the old one back.


----------



## Iren (Nov 23, 2012)

Ann,
I chose option 2, and everything is great!   Even my notes are there  

i only have one question. i remember one day I downloaded LOTS of books, all almost at the same time, and now I'm thinking if that could've caused my wi-fi to 'malfunction.'
So is there any restriction? Also, need I turn my wi-fi off, when I'm not using it?
I looked through the guidlines but didn't find anything on the subject.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloading a lot of content at once shouldn't affect the WiFi radio.

We usually suggest doing it in smaller batches so that the kindle has time to index.  That does tend to drain the battery and, if it's working on a lot of books, can cause performance issues.

I leave my wireless on all the time.  If you're usually in a place where there's a good connection it won't affect battery life much. If you travel frequently to places where there is NOT a good signal, you might want to turn it off most of the time.  Really, it's up to you.


----------

